# Am i too overweight to ride?



## Misa

This just occurred to me, I'm about 247 and 5'3. 

Am I too heavy to ride? 

I'm looking to get my first horse in a few months, but I don't want to get a horse I'm too heavy for.


----------



## Phly

You can ride. I wouldn't get a mini though 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Prinella

Choose the right horse and you'll be fine. Have you ridden much before? A heavy rider with a good seat is often kinder than a lighter rider who bounces.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apachiedragon

No, you are not too heavy to ride. My husband weighs about what you do, and he rides our 15.2hh quarters with no problems at all. As long as the horse has good bone, no major conformation faults, and is kept reasonably in shape, it could carry you with absolutely no problems. Good luck on your horse search.


----------



## Zubiedoobydoo

There is a rule that the horse shoud carry no more than 20 percent of their weight. So a 1200 lb horse can carry 240 and that includes the saddle and pad. Anyone larger than 200-225 should find a big built horse. 1200 is above average for a typical qh. Maybe a draft cross for peope much bigger. Especially if riding long, hard or hilly. Yes they can carry more, but consider you are 250 and carrying a 50 lb bag of feed all day at work or during a trip to the grocery store. Getting sore and tired yet?


----------



## NorthernMama

Zubie - that's an old, old rule that doesn't consider other factors. It's far more important to get a properly fitting saddle that supports weight across a large area and to have a good seat. A 1000 lb horse can easily cary 240 lbs when done properly; a 1500 lb horse will have difficulty with an ill-fitting saddle and a poor rider that combined weigh 150.

OP -- yes, you can ride. Question though -- if you are asking now if you can ride, but you are going to get your first horse in a few months, what kind of experience do you have? Are you ready to atually own a horse? Maybe you should look at learning more about horses first?


----------



## Golden Horse

Zubiedoobydoo said:


> There is a rule that the horse shoud carry no more than 20 percent of their weight.


More of a theory and a guideline than a rule!

Some horses can carry more, some a lot less, but it is a good starting point. Remember to that a fat horse can't carry 20% of their weight, their fat is part of the that 20%.

Also a draft isn't always a good choice for a heavier rider. At 247 you will be able to find a mount quite easily, and if you are shopping on a few months maybe that would be an incentive to work on your fitness, the fitter you are the more you will enjoy your riding, ask me how I know


----------



## Paintlover1965

I too agree with GH as the fitter you are and the better your seat the easier it will be for you and for your horse. That being said, your horse also needs to be kept fit as well. Have you taken any lessons previously? It would definitely be beneficial for sure.


----------



## Endiku

Also, contrary to popular belief, drafts cannot carry a huge amount of weight on their backs. Really they shouldn't carry more than their lightweight counterparts can, if not less. They aren't built to be ridden, they're built to pull. A lot of weight on their back can cause major problems.

I'd suggest a 15-16hh 'stout' (good bone, fairly wide. And by wide I don't mean fat, but rather wide by bone structure) horse. Perhaps a nice QH (be ware of the 'stocky' ones with tiny feet. They look strong but really shouldnt even be ridden at all...) or even an appy or cob type horse.


----------



## Zubiedoobydoo

NorthernMama said:


> Zubie - that's an old, old rule that doesn't consider other factors. It's far more important to get a properly fitting saddle that supports weight across a large area and to have a good seat. A 1000 lb horse can easily cary 240 lbs when done properly; a 1500 lb horse will have difficulty with an ill-fitting saddle and a poor rider that combined weigh 150.
> 
> OP -- yes, you can ride. Question though -- if you are asking now if you can ride, but you are going to get your first horse in a few months, what kind of experience do you have? Are you ready to atually own a horse? Maybe you should look at learning more about horses first?


This is still the standard used by vets and by the riding schools. Of course a horse can carry more, you can give a piggy back ride to someone our own weight...for a while. Not long. The good fitting saddle should be a standard requirement for any rider of any weight. Old rule doesn't mean incorrect.


----------



## Endiku

thats the thing. Its a standard. As some others said, there are going to be exceptions to this standard. Some, such as many light boned Thoroughbreds, really ought to be carrying less than 20% unless well conditioned, while others, such as the Shetland, Mustang (in some cases) or Welsh Cob can easily carry 25-30% if in good condition without negative effects.


----------



## Zubiedoobydoo

Here are some links on this topic from recognized sources. Extra weight on a horse taxes their heart, lungs and joints as it does in humans. It's best to avoid or limit it as these sources say.

From a 2008 study, posted by a vet

Question of the Week: How much weight can a horse carry? - HorseChannel.com

Stress markedly increases in study of horses when carrying 25 percent or more of their weight

How Much Weight Can a Horse Carry? - Horse Science News

20 percent with exceptions, at a present day schooling business

http://www.windyridgeranch.com/Horses/How much weight can a horse comfortably carry.htm

Horses can carry more, but it comes at a cost...Equus Magazine

How Much Weight Can Your Horse Safely Carry?


----------



## MissColors

No you're not. I'm 253 lbs and while I am taller weight is still weight. I ride a 1100 lb Appaloosa. Just make sure any horse you ride is comfortable with anyone's weight. I do suggest either a taller or a wider butted mount as that helps them carry weight easier. Since you are shorter look for a fjord. Short stocky and great temperament. I'm told they can make great low jumpers also.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

Still repeating a lot of the same study. A couple of things to think about, those horse were being asked to carry 30% trotting and cantering all day, and showed some soreness, what about an hour walking and trotting?

What tack were they wearing, would and impact pad have made a difference?

I am **** sure that after a day of stacking and carrying firewood, or putting up hay bales, I am sore and need rest and a massage, but I recover.

I'm not promoting over burdening a horse, but the rules are different for each one.


----------



## Zubiedoobydoo

*Denial?*

There is another factor nobody is considering, besides the comfort of the horse, and that's the safety of the rider. I have put on a lot of weight and can feel my balance is not as good as at my proper weight. Overweight riders have a much higher center of gravity as the extra weight is disproportionally at or above the waist making a person top-heavy. 

Simple physics would demonstrate that person is more likely to be thrown out of the seat with a lurch, bolt or stumble. If you want a feel-good forum that encourages people to be in denial of the scientific evidence the stress caused to horses with overloading, then you should title the forum as such. But if you really want to be safe and keep your horse happy and sound, you should follow the experts and research this rather than let a bunch of strangers saw "awe, you're fine" without any info to base that on other than your weight. 

You are not too heavy to ride the appropriate horse at 247. At 5'3' you are probably top-heavy and would need a well trained reliable horse capable of comfortably carrying you and your tack. Most of the time, your horse is not going to complain when you and i would under equivalent pressure, because they are genetically designed to hide and mask pain in order to survive as a preyed upon herd animal. That instinct is alive and well even after centuries of domestication.

I have several thousand dollars of vet bills from a state veterinary hospital proving that irreparable damage can exist in a horse who was injured from overloading, even when a well respected trainer, the experts who frequent his barn, my own vet and a vet chiro could not find an issue. The horse demonstrated no obvious signs of pain, she only refused to take her right lead in training. That was the only clue. She has an irrepairable stifle stress injury she will have for life. I spent a year and a half trying to make her sound. None of the experts thought she was in pain. Your average horse owner would not have had a clue. Do you really know if your horse is suffering? Not likely, if they are not displaying signs.

Also, i have a crushed knee from a top-heavy related unseating when my well trained (and appropriately sized) qh stumbled at a lope. As a former barrel racer, and avid trail rider including competitive trail, i had never been unseated in my whole life. It was like i had a sack of feed strapped to my back when the inertia took over. i am a strong legged muscuar person. Now i have a disabled knee that causes me daily pain.

So i am a little put off by those in this forum who are saying it's fine to overload a horse. Please publish proof before you encourage someone into danger and injury for both horse and rider.


----------



## SouthernTrails

Zubiedoobydoo said:


> So i am a little put off by those in this forum who are saying it's fine to overload a horse. Please publish proof before you encourage someone into danger and injury for both horse and rider.


This has been discussed for years on this and other Forums, I could post a dozen studies where 247lbs is not too heavy for a lot Horses.

I think we all know Bone Structure, Breed and many other factors are relevant to what a Horse can Safely Carry without harm to Horse or Rider

I think we all know most rider over 200lbs are not trying to ride a 700lbs thin boned 13 hand Horse also.

Please be a little more considerate with one sided opinions.

.


----------



## Clava

Endiku said:


> Also, contrary to popular belief, drafts cannot carry a huge amount of weight on their backs. Really they shouldn't carry more than their lightweight counterparts can, if not less. They aren't built to be ridden, they're built to pull. A lot of weight on their back can cause major problems.
> 
> I'd suggest a 15-16hh 'stout' (good bone, fairly wide. And by wide I don't mean fat, but rather wide by bone structure) horse. Perhaps a nice QH (be ware of the 'stocky' ones with tiny feet. They look strong but really shouldnt even be ridden at all...) or even an appy or cob type horse.


Just out of interest which drafts are poor weight carries? (other than a horse with poor conformation and not to type)


----------



## Golden Horse

Zubiedoobydoo said:


> So i am a little put off by those in this forum who are saying it's fine to overload a horse. Please publish proof before you encourage someone into danger and injury for both horse and rider.


I don't think that anyone is saying it is fine to overload a horse, the discussion is always around what the actual fair load is. I of course have a vested interest, I will state that, being an overweight rider, and I totally get what you say about centre of balance and other factors, I know that I am a better rider when I am lighter. I also promote any size of rider increasing their fitness, again my son is 6' 4" tall, weighs 250 pounds of mostly muscle, and I would let him ride my little Haffy with no issue, because he could support his weight and so could she.

Again, the study that you quote was looking at horses being ridden all day at trot and canter, and it makes sense to me that if you are going to be doing that then you need to maybe look at the weight ratio differently from an hour walking on the flat.

I don't know where you have suddenly popped up from, but this is a continuing discussion on this forum, and many others, and the only conclusion I have drawn is that when it comes to weight carrying the only answer is "It all depends"

There is no one formula or one single study that will be able to take into consideration the vast array of shapes, sizes, ability and fitness level of a rider, with the same variables in the horse. Now add the extra variables of tack, terrain, length of ride and the exertion level required, and you would have a formula many pages long I feel.

I still struggle with the notion that 20% is fine to go and do what the hell you like, (according to some people) but at 23% I am 'overloading my horse' when all I want to do is walk and trot him 2 or 3 times a week for half an hour to an hour. Is it better that I just let him sit, and the day I hit 20% I can just get on him and go for a gallop, because hey I'm now reaching the magic formula.

So yes, an argument without end, yes there have to be limits, and most of them are based in common sense.


----------



## jaydee

You judge a horses weight carrying ability by bone - the leg is the most important part of that as its supporting the rest of the horse
For your height a cob would be ideal - the gypsy cobs and draft crosses are well up to weight but anything above 15.2 and you are going to maybe struggle to get on otherwise things like percherons are great
I hope you won't take this wrong as I'm saying it out of concern for your health alone - if you are only 5ft 3 you really should get some help in losing quite a lot of that weight - certainly owning a horse does help keep you fit and so would be a great start for you


----------



## Clava

Golden Horse said:


> I still struggle with the notion that 20% is fine to go and do what the hell you like, (according to some people) but at 23% I am 'overloading my horse' when all I want to do is walk and trot him 2 or 3 times a week for half an hour to an hour. .


I think the common sense approach is not that you can "do the hell you like" at 20% , but at that level you're at the top end of the horse's limit and so caution should be applied to avoid injuries.


----------



## Golden Horse

So then 20% all day trotting and cantering isn't right? Maybe it's 15%?


----------



## Clava

Golden Horse said:


> So then 20% all day trotting and cantering isn't right? Maybe it's 15%?


 
Common sense and individual to horse and rider, other than a general "beware" at 20% , the rest cannot be put into exact numbers. It is a rule of thumb and should be considered with all the other factors that don't fit into neat numbers and formula.


----------



## NorthernMama

Zubiedoobydoo said:


> There is another factor nobody is considering, besides the comfort of the horse, and that's the safety of the rider. I have put on a lot of weight and can feel my balance is not as good as at my proper weight. Overweight riders have a much higher center of gravity as the extra weight is disproportionally at or above the waist making a person top-heavy.


Again, this is a person-to-person assessment, not across the board as far as weight distribution. We are all top heavy when riding anyway and we all can and do learn to compensate for that. What about a thin woman with a large bust? She's not top-heavy? Ya, tell a few of my friends that. I definitely agree that athletic ability is reduced when overweight. How much it's reduced is again a person-to-person situtation.



> _I have several thousand dollars of vet bills from a state veterinary hospital proving that irreparable damage can exist in a horse who was injured from overloading, even when a well respected trainer, the experts who frequent his barn, my own vet and a vet chiro could not find an issue._


 yet earlier in your post you say to consult the experts.



> _The horse demonstrated no obvious signs of pain, she only refused to take her right lead in training. That was the only clue. She has an irrepairable stifle stress injury she will have for life_.


 So since your experts couldn't find this problem, how is this proof that the stifle injury had anything to do with weight? Could have been from poor riding, misstep, genetics, impact in the field unknown to you...



> _So i am a little put off by those in this forum who are saying it's fine to overload a horse._


Nobody said that it's fine to overload a horse. What I said was that the 20% rule doesn't consider other factors. When I said "old" I should have elaborated. "Old" in that knowledgeable horse people don't use that rule as the do all and end all of choosing a horse to carry weight anymore. At one time, I believe we did but we have learned much since then.


To Endiku, I too would be interested to hear more about drafts that can't carry weight because they are designed to pull. IMO, no horse is designed to pull or designed to carry a rider. We have trained horses both mentally and physically to be capable of pulling or carrying. You can't have a draft horse that excels in pulling also excel at jumping, but you could train for either. Breed characteristics and individual conformation certainly play roles in how well any horse can perform a specific activity, but a 1400 lb draft horse can be fit-trained to carry 300lbs+ when properly loaded. Of course, that horse probably isn't going to gallop down the road for 5 miles either with that weight.


----------



## Zubiedoobydoo

Golden Horse said:


> Again, the study that you quote was looking at horses being ridden all day at trot and canter, and it makes sense to me that if you are going to be doing that then you need to maybe look at the weight ratio differently from an hour walking on the flat.
> 
> I don't know where you have suddenly popped up from, but this is a continuing discussion on this forum, and many others, and the only conclusion I have drawn is that when it comes to weight carrying the only answer is "It depends"


First off, I gave four separate sources, not a study on trotting.

Second, I don't need your permission to "pop up" and join in a forum.

These are not opinions, they are facts, research backed and firsthand experience. Can you back any of your opinions?

If you want a forum where everyone agrees with you, start your own and limit access to people who agree with you.


----------



## Zubiedoobydoo

Can items be deleted?


----------



## Zubiedoobydoo

NorthernMama said:


> Again, this is a person-to-person assessment, not across the board as far as weight distribution. We are all top heavy when riding anyway and we all can and do learn to compensate for that. What about a thin woman with a large bust? She's not top-heavy? Ya, tell a few of my friends that. I definitely agree that athletic ability is reduced when overweight. How much it's reduced is again a person-to-person situtation.
> 
> yet earlier in your post you say to consult the experts.
> 
> So since your experts couldn't find this problem, how is this proof that the stifle injury had anything to do with weight? Could have been from poor riding, misstep, genetics, impact in the field unknown to you...
> 
> Nobody said that it's fine to overload a horse. What I said was that the 20% rule doesn't consider other factors. When I said "old" I should have elaborated. "Old" in that knowledgeable horse people don't use that rule as the do all and end all of choosing a horse to carry weight anymore. At one time, I believe we did but we have learned much since then.
> 
> 
> To Endiku, I too would be interested to hear more about drafts that can't carry weight because they are designed to pull. IMO, no horse is designed to pull or designed to carry a rider. We have trained horses both mentally and physically to be capable of pulling or carrying. You can't have a draft horse that excels in pulling also excel at jumping, but you could train for either. Breed characteristics and individual conformation certainly play roles in how well any horse can perform a specific activity, but a 1400 lb draft horse can be fit-trained to carry 300lbs+ when properly loaded. Of course, that horse probably isn't going to gallop down the road for 5 miles either with that weight.


 This is just rude of you. I have no desire to argue with people here. I am offering my input to this forum to the original poster, if you want to start attacking anyone with different input you need to get a life.


----------



## SouthernTrails

Zubiedoobydoo said:


> First off, I gave four separate sources, not a study on trotting.
> 
> Second, I don't need your permission to "pop up" and join in a forum.
> 
> These are not opinions, they are facts, research backed and firsthand experience. Can you back any of your opinions?
> 
> If you want a forum where everyone agrees with you, start your own and limit access to people who agree with you.





Zubiedoobydoo said:


> This is just rude of you. I have no desire to argue with people here. I am offering my input to this forum to the original poster, if you want to start attacking anyone with different input you need to get a life.


Excuse me, you claim others are rude, then you post comments like that.

No one is attacking it seems but you, expressing opinions is fine, posting other people's opinion are fine.....

Telling others to start their own forum so they can express their opinions will not be tolerated, calling people *<SNIP>* will also not be tolerated. :wink:


.


----------



## smrobs

OP, like others have said, you are not too large to ride, it's just a matter of finding the correct horse to match your size and experience level. Also, the 20% rule, as others said, is more of a guideline. There are so many other factors to consider on top of that. If I have 2 horses, both weigh 1000 pounds, but one is 15hh but slight of bone and ill conformed with a long back and narrow chest, then that horse would be much less suited to carry the same amount of weight than the shorter horse with the short back, broad body, and heavy bone.

OP, generally speaking, if you are looking for a horse that will be able to carry heavier weights, then you need to look closely at conformation instead of breed, height, or even weight of the horse. Granted, you wouldn't want to buy a 700 pound Arab, but pretty much any horse that is over 1100 pounds with good conformation, big bones, good feet, and a short back should have no issue carrying you for whatever you want to do. Folks who do a lot more work on their horses and expect the horse to carry them all day long every day need to be more scrutinizing about not overloading the horse, but your average pleasure rider who only rides a few hours a week can get by with pushing the guidelines a bit.


----------



## Golden Horse

Zubiedoobydoo said:


> First off, I gave four separate sources, not a study on trotting.


And where did I say a study on trotting? I said all day trotting and cantering

Link 1 quotes Ohio State University 2008, a study of 8 horses.
Link 2 quotes Oh guess who Ohio State University Agricultural Technical Institute 
Link 3 States "A common formula, and no scientific research
Link 4 as an intro to its conclusion "*How Much is Too Much?*
So how much weight can a horse safely carry? "While there seems to be some consensus, it isn't as clear as one might think," says Wickler. There is no definitive answer largely because there is no way to define the limits of safety"[/QUOTE]



Zubiedoobydoo said:


> Second, I don't need your permission to "pop up" and join in a forum.


I was merely pointing out that this is a contentious subject and has been discussed many times, always suspicious of those who launch themselves on a controversial thread, you never know who they are or what agenda they bring.



Zubiedoobydoo said:


> These are not opinions, they are facts, research backed and firsthand experience. Can you back any of your opinions?


Great one research study of 8 horses and another of 7 horses, unless I misread. 

I have been trying to find the source of the following, Heavier Riders' Guide which I have wanted to quote but was reluctant to, however a study of 374 competitive trail riding horses compared horse/rider weight relationships. They concluded that these horses can easily carry over 30% of their body weight for 100 miles and not only compete, but compete well, does sound better than studies of 7 horses.



Zubiedoobydoo said:


> If you want a forum where everyone agrees with you, start your own and limit access to people who agree with you.


I don't want everyone to agree with me, but neither does everyone have to agree with you, it is an open forum where we both can put our own views.


----------



## Allison Finch

Zubie, I modified your post to remove your rude reference to members of this forum. We have a strict etiquette policy that we ALL must abide by, or risk the consequences. If you feel that this forum is open to a "free for all" when it comes to posting, you came to the wrong place.


----------



## Endiku

I appologize, I was unclear. I did not mean that drafts can't carry riders. I do realize that horses were not designed to begin with to be ridden, but what I meant by my comment was that they have been bred (in general. A lot of drafts are being bred more for riding now and its becoming more common) by humans over the years to be built to pull. I simply meant that it shouldnt be assumed that because a draft is bigger it can take a heavier load. Some can, yes, if they have great conformation and are conditioned for it, but on the whole you can't just go out and buy any old shire or any percheron and expect it to carry more than another smaller horse with no ill side effects.


----------



## jaydee

Endiku said:


> I appologize, I was unclear. I did not mean that drafts can't carry riders. I do realize that horses were not designed to begin with to be ridden, but what I meant by my comment was that they have been bred (in general. A lot of drafts are being bred more for riding now and its becoming more common) by humans over the years to be built to pull. I simply meant that it shouldnt be assumed that because a draft is bigger it can take a heavier load. Some can, yes, if they have great conformation and are conditioned for it, but on the whole you can't just go out and buy any old shire or any percheron and expect it to carry more than another smaller horse with no ill side effects.


 Drafts are no more (or less) being bred for riding now than they were 100's of years ago - as far as possible they stay true to type. These were the same sort of horses that knights in full armour rode into battle - because they were built to carry that much weight. being able to pull (actually they push) is no detriment to them being able to carry weight, in fact the amount of bone they have (measured around the leg), coupled with shortness of back, depth and width makes them ideal
A shire, percheron, suffolk punch, clydesdale - even 'any old one' is going to be more than able to carry the weight of this lady plus some. The only drawback would be the height for a less agile person to get on.
Fitness and conditioning applies to any breed


----------



## Misa

jaydee said:


> You judge a horses weight carrying ability by bone - the leg is the most important part of that as its supporting the rest of the horse
> For your height a cob would be ideal - the gypsy cobs and draft crosses are well up to weight but anything above 15.2 and you are going to maybe struggle to get on otherwise things like percherons are great
> I hope you won't take this wrong as I'm saying it out of concern for your health alone - if you are only 5ft 3 you really should get some help in losing quite a lot of that weight - certainly owning a horse does help keep you fit and so would be a great start for you



Thanks for your concern~ 
I'm currently working on dropping a lot of the weight. 
I had for a few months been working out and lost a good 25lbs, but due to stress, pinched nerve making it hard to move, and constantly being out (having to eat quick foods), I've gained it all back. But I'm back at the workout and I've been preparing snacks to snag on the go!  
Oh, and the pinched nerve got massaged out~

Also, thanks to everyone for your opinions and defending me! 
I greatly appreciate everything! 
I've found someone that knows a LOT about horses and will help me choose the right horse.


----------



## afatgirlafathorse

One of the primary reasons that drafts are not always a good choice for weight bearing is because the conformation of most modern hitch breeding lends itself to a longer back. One of the most important qualities of a weight bearing horse, IMHO, is a strong loin coupling and short, compact back (in addition to good bone).

Misa - I strongly encourage you to look for a lesson barn to get yourself a little bit of relevant riding fitness before you get your own - will make the transition that much easier!


----------



## Palomine

I too have an issue with heavier people riding and not considering the horse and its well being.

The area where the saddle/rider rests is NOT supported by the legs, it is suspended between the legs. Same as if I sat on a table in the middle. It is not going to be as strong in that area.

And seriously, when you have hospitals having to order extra heavy duty wheelchairs, AND hospital beds and gurneys, and operating tables because they have had them break/collapse and topple due to the weight of the patients, how can you not wonder about the effect on a horse?

Same with furniture companies for that matter. And toilet companies too make toilets now for people who weigh more.

Like it or not, the weight any of us carry, and I include myself in this too, makes us have a different balance, riding position, as well as causes problems with a horse. I don't care how good your balance is, or your riding is. That extra weight does take a toll.

And when recent issues of all the horse mags have had information on this, then why try and say it is an old rule.

Rather, it is because no one really wants to admit what they look like, and the damage they are causing to their horse, not to mention themselves. 

And taking about saddle fitting? Why is it for so many the principles of saddle fit go out the window when they are overweight?

Many trail riding operations and packing operations too are having to look for horses with much bigger bone structure, and having to look into larger saddles because of the weights of the people wanting to ride.

And too many times I see seriously overweight riders, and not talking about just a little too much poundage, but horribly overweight, riding an obviously miserable horse, determined to "post" when what they are really doing is hauling themselves up out of the saddle off the horse's mouth. Then you need to realistically reassess your riding.


----------



## farmpony84

247 lbs isn't really a huge weight. A man of 6'2" could easily weigh that and ride without issue. At the OPs height it is obvious that one would be over weight and that will make riding more strenuous on the rider. On a sturdy horse I say go for it and enjoy.


Palomine, I didn't quite understand why such a harsh response. Did I miss something?


----------



## Shapes

The plus size riders on this forum seem to express concern about the welfare of their horse, correct saddle size... Also the reason for this forum was a welcoming place to express our concerns and issues. Not sure why non plus size riders seem to think they need to express their negative comments on this forum? If you have an issue with the posts or photos- even if YOU think you are the truth judge- again this is a forum for supportive posts and not the sounding board for your personal opinions.


----------



## Zubiedoobydoo

Curious how you know who is plus or non plus size? I am an advocate of the 20 percent percent rule and i am also very overweight. Is there some assumption that people who share my opinion are normal weight? There is no doubt in my mind that a significantly overweight person is not balanced in the saddle. They sit up higher on their own flesh much like a normal weight person sitting on a pillow on the saddle. That pushes your center of gravity up and negatively affects balance. I was thrown for the first time in 42 years when i was 40 pounds overweight. I was thrown 2 more times since, all three were balance issues and all three happened when overweight. I am trying to share this info to help people and instead of discussing, people start attacking and disputing and really getting rude and nasty about it. In my opinion and that of many others, we are not saying overweight people cannot ride. We are saying there are safety issues for the horse and rider and they increase with weight as a percentage of what a horse should carry. A 6 ft 6 inch guy weighing 250 would be better balanced than a 250 pound short person on the same horse. The guy would be in closer contact, would be sitting deeper in the saddle and would have more leg below center of gravity to improve balance, and more leg to hang in with in a lurch. But they would be equal with respect to the wear and tear on the same horse's joints. You also hit the ground a lot harder when you are thrown. The last throw wrenched my ribcage and put me out of commission for a month. The one right before that i walked away from with a bruise and a rope burn on my hand from the braided reins. Same horse. Needless to say, my arena got a fresh few inches of sand after the last one.


----------



## horsietori

Misa said:


> This just occurred to me, I'm about 247 and 5'3.
> 
> Am I too heavy to ride?
> 
> I'm looking to get my first horse in a few months, but I don't want to get a horse I'm too heavy for.




I am a larger rider so when I got a horse I got a PMU TB/Percheron/QH cross. She's about 1300 pounds and almost 17hh. It hurts a lot more when you fall but I feel safe that my mare can carry me with no problem. Look into PMU horses. They are almost always mixed with draft horses and they have wonderful personalities. They usually have drafty builds and are 15-18hh, depending on how much light horse blood is in them.


----------



## horsietori

Percherons and their crosses seem to be excellent trail horses and also good for dressage and jumping, depending on the cross. Percherons were created as farm and war horses. They're more refined then other drafts but they can still carry quite a bit. They were made to carry fully armored knights into battle and to plow/pull. Yes, in those days horses didn't live as long-they were overused. But my point is-Percherons are great riding horses. No I'm not just being biased because I own a Percheron cross. A couple crosses that I've found that are good for heavier riders are Perch/QH, Perch/Paint, Perch/TB, and Percheron mixed with several light breeds. One cross that is a little hit and miss is Percheron/Arabian. Some turn out amazing-looking just like a smaller Percheron pony, others have huge bodies and heads with spindle legs. Percherons and their crosses are often very easy keepers too which is a plus when we have such bad hay shortages. My mare can maintain weight with only 4 flakes a day and 8 oz Safe Choice Special Care grain. On the bad side, you need to buy extra big tack. Draft saddles, 5.5-6 inch bits, extra large halters and bridles. But you can find those things cheap if you know where to look.


----------



## BurningAmber520

I just want also cast a vote for the percheron crosses. All of the perch crosses I've met have been strong and level headed horses. 

Here's a shot of me and my mare who is a percheron/thoroughbred cross. She's 16.2 hands and 8 years old.


----------



## ChristineNJ

Some riding stables put the limit at 200 lbs. (not counting the saddle)


----------



## jaydee

ChristineNJ said:


> Some riding stables put the limit at 200 lbs. (not counting the saddle)


 I think thats most likely because they dont keep the type and build of horse best suited for the plus size rider
The percheron is a great foundation breed, the clue to finding the right draft/draft cross is to research the breed characteristics and go for the ones that in conformation are described as shorter backed and muscular - there are plenty that fit into this slot
OP - Dont let negative posts discourage you, owning a horse will be great for your weight loss programme. I go back to your comment - boredom is my worst enemy when it comes to my own weight battles, when there isnt enought to do to make me need to get out there and escape the cookie jar the pounds soon pile on
You are not on your own!!!!


----------



## farmpony84

ChristineNJ said:


> Some riding stables put the limit at 200 lbs. (not counting the saddle)


Those horses are lesson horses that are being used multiple times per day.


----------



## NeuroticMare

You are FINE, OP  Go out and have a blast riding.

In that you are worried is an okay thing, but really, you don't need to. Be mindful of your weight and learn how to accommodate yourself. But don't be TOO hard on yourself, either.

I am overweight. I've been overweight since I was 3 years old. I'm sure I would be a much better rider if I were lighter and I'm working on that, but the yo-yo is always a "fun" ride and I am starting to appreciate how short life is and I'm not going to wait around for it. 

So, I ride now. I actually hit my second heaviest I've ever been a few months ago, I've lost since then but I'm not anywhere near my lightest either. I ride more now than I have in a very long time. Besides my two, the trainer at my barn (I don't train with her, but she is a friend and trains games, western pleasure and all around horses) asks me to hop on her game horses every now and then to do some dressage with them, refine lead changes, what have you. In fact, one of her clients brought her a mare to sell as a jumper and I am going to ride her for the sales video, she goes better for me than anyone and I feel I can show her off nicely.

There are so many factors that go into our horses, weight is a touchy subject but its definitely not the only factor that causes injury or anything else. If I thought my weight was negative affecting my horses, I would stop riding (and have, for that same reason) only to have trainers, vets, chiros tell me I'm fine and to keep on riding. I've been riding my same mare for 13 years and she is sound, we do not do much for eventing anymore, haven't had a horse trial since 2009, but I do some schooling shows, lots of dressage and trail riding. My gelding I've been his main rider since he was started at age 3, I am am back to riding him a lot as well until his new lessee starts in January (cute pony clubber, he's a wonderful kids horse).

When I get off having an especially satisfying ride I always think "if only I were thin, I would be even better than this, and that was already spectacular". But I am trying to lose weight and we can all only do what we can do.


----------



## Saddlebag

You also need to keep in mind weight distribution which can work against you as a rider. One gal I know had large deposits of fat on the inside of her knees. This forced her lower legs out and away from the horse. It was very difficult for her to correctly use her legs.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

I agree with those who encourage you to go ahead and get your ride on! With the plethora of information given here (including the great weight debate that some were involved in) I know you will find exactly the right horse for you! Have fun!!!


----------



## paintedpastures

Reading this thread & others on the forum, have noted how quite of few bigger riders are looking to draft or Draft crosses to meet their needs.I saw this one advertised & he seems to fit criteria for alot of people.Really,thought was a nice mount see what you think!!
Seniorita, 2005*Belgian*Sorrel with a flaxen mane & tail*Mare - for sale


----------



## Oldhorselady

Big time percheron advocate here!....Here we are...the two 'big booty' girls!...doing just fine!


----------



## Dustbunny

Wow! How tall is that girl? She's beautiful.


----------



## Oldhorselady

Dustbunny said:


> Wow! How tall is that girl? She's beautiful.


Lol...she is actually only 16.2hh..she is just very wide and long.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

She's drop dead gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## Saddlebag

A rather overweight gal used to scare the he** out of me because of her weight distribution. She carried more out front than on her butt and the fat deposits on the inside of her knees caused her lower legs to stick out sideways and forward. If her horse had stumbled or spooked a little she'd have been out of the saddle and likely hurt.


----------



## NeuroticMare

Many people do not have ideal conformation for riding. In fact, if you ask George Morris, the only people who are built correctly for riding (if you read his Jumping Clinic article) are those who appear to be built like 12 year old boys. Great! If you are a 12 year old boy, a 29 year old woman? I don't think so!

The rider you speak of, Saddlebag, would probably do better with a saddle with a more narrow twist and a very forward flap, like a XC saddle or a forward flap CC saddle. 

I right now ride in (two actually, a medium for my mare and a wide for my gelding) Beval Natural CC saddles and they seem to fit the bill for that. 

My legs are heavier (and I believe would be even if I were thin, my mom and I are built almost identically and she recently lost a lot of weight and even then her legs are heavier, even as a teenager when she was thin her legs were heavier), but with my current saddles, I do not have the problem you speak of.



















More of a front view, these are older shots but I'm pretty sure Chip is the cutest thing that ever existed so I like to post them


----------



## Misa

How tall is your horse, Neurotic?


----------



## NeuroticMare

Misa said:


> How tall is your horse, Neurotic?


Misa, Gracie, my Paint mare is about 15.3 and Chip the buckskin gelding is 15hh.


----------



## Misa

Thank you!


----------



## mnl764

*sounds like a personal issue?*



Zubiedoobydoo said:


> There is another factor nobody is considering, besides the comfort of the horse, and that's the safety of the rider. I have put on a lot of weight and can feel my balance is not as good as at my proper weight. Overweight riders have a much higher center of gravity as the extra weight is disproportionally at or above the waist making a person top-heavy.
> 
> Simple physics would demonstrate that person is more likely to be thrown out of the seat with a lurch, bolt or stumble. If you want a feel-good forum that encourages people to be in denial of the scientific evidence the stress caused to horses with overloading, then you should title the forum as such. But if you really want to be safe and keep your horse happy and sound, you should follow the experts and research this rather than let a bunch of strangers saw "awe, you're fine" without any info to base that on other than your weight.
> 
> You are not too heavy to ride the appropriate horse at 247. At 5'3' you are probably top-heavy and would need a well trained reliable horse capable of comfortably carrying you and your tack. Most of the time, your horse is not going to complain when you and i would under equivalent pressure, because they are genetically designed to hide and mask pain in order to survive as a preyed upon herd animal. That instinct is alive and well even after centuries of domestication.
> 
> I have several thousand dollars of vet bills from a state veterinary hospital proving that irreparable damage can exist in a horse who was injured from overloading, even when a well respected trainer, the experts who frequent his barn, my own vet and a vet chiro could not find an issue. The horse demonstrated no obvious signs of pain, she only refused to take her right lead in training. That was the only clue. She has an irrepairable stifle stress injury she will have for life. I spent a year and a half trying to make her sound. None of the experts thought she was in pain. Your average horse owner would not have had a clue. Do you really know if your horse is suffering? Not likely, if they are not displaying signs.
> 
> Also, i have a crushed knee from a top-heavy related unseating when my well trained (and appropriately sized) qh stumbled at a lope. As a former barrel racer, and avid trail rider including competitive trail, i had never been unseated in my whole life. It was like i had a sack of feed strapped to my back when the inertia took over. i am a strong legged muscuar person. Now i have a disabled knee that causes me daily pain.
> 
> So i am a little put off by those in this forum who are saying it's fine to overload a horse. Please publish proof before you encourage someone into danger and injury for both horse and rider.


I completely understand where you are coming from but:
1. The 20% thing is a guideline not a rule, every horse is different and most often with a dedicated owner or trainer they can judge the abilities or discomfort (if any). Would I want to push it to the max and see if it was okay...probably not. Do I feel bad about putting someone overweight on my stocky QH...nope. Its all about personal choice and most importantly depends on the horse.
2. The center of balance/gravity thing you were trying to tell us about...well, again that may be your personal opinion and experience. I've seen skinny people with awful balance/good balance and the same for heavier riders. Physics only considers various constant forces and it simply can't be applied to the human body because there are too many possible variables...some people can compensate via muscle tone or having an excellent body awareness and sense of balance, etc. etc. etc.. I myself am somewhat thick and tall but I also lead an active life and don't consider my balance or center of gravity to be top heavy at all. In fact, I probably have better balance than most people....so much so that I have become an avid surfer....I promise I will let you know when my fat becomes a hindrance 

You are making such wide generalizations about horse and people body types...that is where I think most people are having a problem with your comments. I am sure no one here would ever want to risk injuring a horse due to overloading and we all agree with you to some extent. 

In any case, it is never good to hear about a fellow horse person who has been injured.


----------



## mnl764

*err...*



Palomine said:


> I too have an issue with heavier people riding and not considering the horse and its well being.
> 
> The area where the saddle/rider rests is NOT supported by the legs, it is suspended between the legs. Same as if I sat on a table in the middle. It is not going to be as strong in that area.
> 
> And seriously, when you have hospitals having to order extra heavy duty wheelchairs, AND hospital beds and gurneys, and operating tables because they have had them break/collapse and topple due to the weight of the patients, how can you not wonder about the effect on a horse?
> 
> Same with furniture companies for that matter. And toilet companies too make toilets now for people who weigh more.
> 
> Like it or not, the weight any of us carry, and I include myself in this too, makes us have a different balance, riding position, as well as causes problems with a horse. I don't care how good your balance is, or your riding is. That extra weight does take a toll.
> 
> And when recent issues of all the horse mags have had information on this, then why try and say it is an old rule.
> 
> Rather, it is because no one really wants to admit what they look like, and the damage they are causing to their horse, not to mention themselves.
> 
> And taking about saddle fitting? Why is it for so many the principles of saddle fit go out the window when they are overweight?
> 
> Many trail riding operations and packing operations too are having to look for horses with much bigger bone structure, and having to look into larger saddles because of the weights of the people wanting to ride.
> 
> And too many times I see seriously overweight riders, and not talking about just a little too much poundage, but horribly overweight, riding an obviously miserable horse, determined to "post" when what they are really doing is hauling themselves up out of the saddle off the horse's mouth. Then you need to realistically reassess your riding.


Yes, society is getting fatter as a whole....but I don't think those incredibly overweight people who have to be hauled about on those extra large gurneys and wheel chairs are going to be looking into riding anytime soon...right?

You just seem....a little jaded? This person is not to blame for the poor packing companies having to have appropriate horses.

And a person of any size can haul on the mouth of a horse when riding....

If you are going to pick on overweight people then you have to be equal opportunity and pick on the lightweight people too...


----------



## mf652

also keep in mind that a horse that is accustomed to a lighter rider will sometimes have to build up their stamina to carry you as long as they did their lighter owners. this is not necessarily a bad thing. (280 lbs. and my horse carries me fine. but to build up his stamina carrying over a 100 lbs while we were groundworking and learning under saddle i used sand.)


----------

